
The Pope of Opium (2010) - lermontov
https://mikejay.net/the-pope-of-opium/
======
ncmncm
I.e., The Popium.

I cannot bring myself to click through to the article because it cannot
possibly live up to the title.

If you have read it and disagree, please reply and say so, or why.

~~~
albertsondev
I found it remarkably interesting. The site itself is a simple platform not
too caught up in news site trappings of ad overflow and trackers galore, but
with the same quality of writing I'd expect from a more contemporary
publication. It has its fair share of pretense, but almost nothing else quite
feels right for so thoroughly bohemian of a figure. Do give it a look, it's
rather engrossing.

